# 29 days in



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 18, 2006)

Just in case ya'll missed my babies in "pics"...here they are at 29 days in. (have to be patient, patient patient! AAAGH! All that weed just sitting there and none for me to smoke tonight!)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2006)

*29 days and counting. don't worry it seems like a long time until you harvest but before you know it you will be here. trust me when i say it will be well worth the wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Slowhand (Mar 19, 2006)

Wait until it's only about a week away and it's really fattening up and you still can't touch it,you think it's hard to wait now.But in the end after curing properly you then realize how it was worth every second of love you put into that grow with the first inhale and exhale of that fine herb you grew and nobody else.They look very nice and will really start to pack it on soon just be patient.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 23, 2006)

Lookin good Girl....how are we lookin since the 18th?.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

i took these this afternoon. I took them with my camera phone so the pics aren't that clear but they're covered with crystals.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 24, 2006)

She's gonna be huge....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

looking good. over the next few weeks those ladies are gonna pack on some weight. how many ladies do you have?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow, that is gonna be some fat buds.


----------



## rasta (Mar 24, 2006)

nice ,very nice


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 24, 2006)

All 7 of them are starting to fill out just the same as those 3. The "B" bud is getting fluffy too! Ok, so you guys were all right. I'm going to get a microscope this afternoon so I can start figuring out tricomes. Thanks for the props guys!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 24, 2006)

I have 15 clones going as well but thy're looking pretty "shakey" 12 days in but I did notice some new growth this AM. X your fingers!


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2006)

what strains are the plants greendaygirl just wondering

pkj


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

its'"flo"


----------



## Insane (Mar 25, 2006)

Looking _very_ nice there GDG! 

Here's a helpful pic to figure out trichromes, you probably already have it since it's been posted on this forum about a thousand times lol, but here it is again anyway.

Keep us posted and keep up the good work!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are the "girls" on day 40. Seems like they've slowed down some though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2006)

GreenDayGirl. Might i be the first to say your ladies are looking great. I see that they put on some weight since their last pictures. Great job.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 30, 2006)

How many days do you all think I should be "aiming" for roughly?  And thanks TBG!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> How many days do you all think I should be "aiming" for roughly? And thanks TBG!


I forgot GreenDayGirl. it's Flo right? i just looked in the strain guide it says 6 to 7 weeks for flower.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 30, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> How many days do you all think I should be "aiming" for roughly? And thanks TBG!


*Flo* is a Sativa/Indica cross (60% Sativa/ 40% Indica) with very Sativa phenotypic characteristics that also matures very early. The large, tight, spear-shaped buds are made up of small, densely packed purple calyxes. The plants are taller and like to branch out. *Indoors the buds are fully mature by the end of their sixth week.*

That's from the old "Overgrow" site.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Mar 30, 2006)

Green day girl, wat kinda lights are you using?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 30, 2006)

400 watt hps 175 watt mh and 2 4ft long floresents, I'd like to get a bigger mh though.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 30, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> *Flo* is a Sativa/Indica cross (60% Sativa/ 40% Indica) with very Sativa phenotypic characteristics that also matures very early. The large, tight, spear-shaped buds are made up of small, densely packed purple calyxes. The plants are taller and like to branch out. *Indoors the buds are fully mature by the end of their sixth week.*
> 
> That's from the old "Overgrow" site.


 So when should I start checking the trichomes? I checked them today and they're still clear. Is there a picture of a ready to harvest "flo" laying around somewhere? I seem to remember someone posting one but I can't find it.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 30, 2006)

I dont know about that GDG,but i Admire your patience she is looking good enough to eat, smoke, and then talk to.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 31, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> So when should I start checking the trichomes? I checked them today and they're still clear. Is there a picture of a ready to harvest "flo" laying around somewhere? I seem to remember someone posting one but I can't find it.


GreenDayGirl. The best thing you can do from here on in is check your trichromes every day. A picture of another FLO plant won't do anything for ya. You just need to keep checking the trichromes.


----------



## Insane (Mar 31, 2006)

Just like TBG says, keep on checkin the trichs at this point. Also now you wanna figure out what kind of high you want from your crop. Refer back to the pic I posted earlier in this thread for explanation.

PS Those are some big beautiful ladies you got there GDG, great job!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks guys, I swear i'm about as nervous as I was right before I gave birth to my kids! So let the count down begin...by the way the "hairs" are just starting to change color I noticed this AM when I went out to say "good morning", does that mean anything?   PS: I sucsessfully transplanted 9 of my original 15 clones this morning, roots and all!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 1, 2006)

Means your gettin close. 

Great to hear about your clones. congrats


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 1, 2006)

off i go to check my trichomes! lalala (i'm stoned!) fan leaves are starting to dry up and fall off the bottoms? I feel like I'm in labor!


----------



## Insane (Apr 1, 2006)

The leaves falling off is natural at the end of flowering, another sign that you're doing a good job!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 1, 2006)

Once the trichomes start to change color, how fast can I expect them to get between 50/75 percent? days? weeks? Does it happen fast?


----------

